# Bad guy vs big T and Maxxx boxing vids



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

i was bored so i decided to put some vids of me vs my homies at my dads house. My homie Fat Chris and my lil bro Chico working the cams. remember these are videos just for fun and keep in mind we are all high as a telephone pole lol.

Here is me(white shirt) vs my boy Big T we are higher than a kite but go ham for a good round with me rocking him with a big overhand right at :41 seconds before winning via TKO by bodyshot.
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=696933403734043&l=5047597987966961339

Here is me(white shirt) vs my boy Maxxx after i beat my other homie Clownmouth who is just right off cameras view. No clear winner but i think i won based on the volume of punches.
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=696928750401175&l=4302599293434594243

here is a still of me popping my boy with a left cross.









here is a still of me popping him with a right straight.









here is me landing a crushing left lead jab.









inb4, you dont know how to fight 
inb4, this isnt ufc related

check em out, you think i can make it in the ufc with my street fighting background? lol btw im 5'7 175(my fattest weight) my friend Big T is 5'9 200 and my boy Maxxx is 5'8 210.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Lets get this guy back into the green fella's.:thumb02:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

This is how Kimbo started...you'll get your shot on TUF yet lad, just keep dropping dem bombs!!!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

pure class man, the guy throwing nonstop spinning backfists had nothing on you.

Your uppercuts a killer, and you got that phillyshell going just like Mayweather, has he trained you?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Did you film these with a potato?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

K R Y said:


> Did you film these with a potato?


'the bad guy 13' is this your camera?


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

CupCake said:


> This is how Kimbo started...you'll get your shot on TUF yet lad, just keep dropping dem bombs!!!


lol thanks dude but yeah i def do like to bring the thunder haha



Stun Gun said:


> pure class man, the guy throwing nonstop spinning backfists had nothing on you.
> 
> Your uppercuts a killer, *and you got that phillyshell going just like Mayweather, has he trained you?*


haha ive been working on my defensive boxing and jab lol yeah but im def trying to master the art of rolling with punches.



K R Y said:


> Did you film these with a potato?


u wot m8?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

the bad guy 13 said:


> u wot m8?


Sorry I don't understand Canadian.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

K R Y said:


> Sorry I don't understand Canadian.


breh he is 'Murican


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Jesus ******* Christ :laugh:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

The spinning back fists from Big T are freaking epic. I definitely would not want to get in the way of those. If I were him i'd bulk up and give heavyweight UFC fighting a try. He could be the next Mark Hunt!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Anybody who posts up footage of their own fights has ballz. Good stuff! Have you trained formally. If so ur trainers will be able to tell ya if you're ready unless you're just playing around...

More footage plz!


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

the bad guy 13 said:


> keep in mind we are all high as a telephone pole lol.


No contest, you fail the post fight drug test. Fight again sober so we can see your true skillz


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Those backfists... legendary!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

That's a good point. Technically the entire video is shot while you guys are on performance enhancing drugs, so how do we really know how good you guys are?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Ape City said:


> That's a good point. Technically the entire video is shot while you guys are on performance enhancing drugs, so how do we really know how good you guys are?


Alcohol isn't on the banned list is it? Nothing stopping them from fighting drunk.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

Ape City said:


> That's a good point. Technically the entire video is shot while you guys are on performance enhancing drugs, so how do we really know how good you guys are?


true we stay high but mostly its just for fun you know



Ape City said:


> The spinning back fists from Big T are freaking epic. I definitely would not want to get in the way of those. If I were him i'd bulk up and give heavyweight UFC fighting a try. He could be the next Mark Hunt!


hes a big heavy guy with a good chin i rocked him with an overhand right at :41 seconds of the 1st video but it was a body shot that made him quit.



M.C said:


> Those backfists... legendary!


they are nasty and to think i thought him that backspin punch.



Spite said:


> Alcohol isn't on the banned list is it? Nothing stopping them from fighting drunk.


haha i rarely drink. plus i think i would get KOed if i fight drunk. Me and my boys are mostly stoners who sit on the couch and have a smoke session. :thumbsup:


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> Anybody who posts up footage of their own fights has ballz. Good stuff! * Have you trained formally.* *If so ur trainers will be able to tell ya if you're ready unless you're just playing around...*
> 
> More footage plz!


i havent trained but i do like to backyard box. me and my friends plan small tourneys with up to 8 street fighters from around dallas to box for glory and small cash prizes lol. So yea its mostly for fun but thats how i get my training i guess.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

the bad guy 13 said:


> i havent trained but i do like to backyard box. me and my friends plan small tourneys with up to 8 street fighters from around dallas to box for glory and small cash prizes lol.


Is any of your stuff on youtube? I searched but couldn't find anything :dunno:


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

Here is a clip of me vs big T in a short exchange. Im missing most punches till the end i land a right straight followed by a short inside left that stuns him, and makes him back up so i chase and pop him with a leaping left hook(drive by punch).

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=697071333720250&l=8982289015585100568

here is a still of the short inside left punch i rock him with. At the same time i eat a spin backfist to the top of my head. i guess i have the better chin lol


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

Spite said:


> Is any of your stuff on youtube? I searched but couldn't find anything :dunno:


naw i we really dont post stuff on youtube as we try to be underground but i felt like sharing a few vids with my mmaforum friends.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Legitimate question, why is the Big T man throwing so many spinning backfists?


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Honestly, I never thought I'd ever do this, but Im going to rep you right now as this thread is pure gold! I don;t know whats funnier, The crazy fights or you guys nicknames. :laugh:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Can you explain the origins of the nicknames? I can understand almost all of them but Clownmouth?


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

M.C said:


> Legitimate question, why is the Big T man throwing so many spinning backfists?


idk i guess maybe hes high as shit or hes just trying to master the back spinfist.



Killz said:


> Honestly, I never thought I'd ever do this, but Im going to rep you right now as this thread is pure gold! I don;t know whats funnier, The crazy fights or you guys nicknames. :laugh:


hahaha thanks killz seems i finally won ou over lol



Rauno said:


> *Can you explain the origins of the nicknames?* I can understand almost all of them but *Clownmouth?*


sure dude, my friend is called clownmouth because hes funny as hell and has a loud voice, literally, he doesn't have an inside voice. lol my friend Big T aka Tomas gave him that name one day and i guess it just stuck.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Why are the videos in the OP filmed underwater?

EDIT: I can't stand any fight where people stand with their head way back in order to stay "out of range of punches".


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Why are the videos in the OP filmed underwater?
> 
> EDIT: I can't stand any fight where people stand with their head way back in order to stay "out of range of punches".


lol at underwater. but whats wrong with a shoulder roll defense?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

the bad guy 13 said:


> lol at underwater. but whats wrong with a shoulder roll defense?


Nah I mean when throwing. VERY common in Irish traveller fighting too. Its the pulling your head back to avoid getting punched thing, but in turn it'll mess up your punches big time. I imagine for some backyard things like this, if you bend your knees and come in head forward chin down like Tyson, you could probably KO your mates. (Which is always a sign of good friendship)


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Nah I mean when throwing. VERY common in Irish traveller fighting too. Its the pulling your head back to avoid getting punched thing, but in turn it'll mess up your punches big time. I imagine for some backyard things like this, if you bend your knees and come in head forward chin down like Tyson, you could probably KO your mates. (Which is always a sign of good friendship)


good points mate however i only do it as a defensive mechanism i like to use my left hand for everything especially for the jab and leaping left hook. I will also gladly stand and bang in the pocket as seen on my 3rd video. i tend to think i have ok boxing defense. lol


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

the bad guy 13 said:


> good points mate however i only do it as a defensive mechanism i like to use my left hand for everything especially for the jab and leaping left hook. I will also gladly stand and bang in the pocket as seen on my 3rd video. i tend to think i have ok boxing defense. lol


You obviously don't mind taking a punch....because you're in your back garden throwing punches lol.

It's like a natural fear mechanisms though. It's like how one of your mates threw one of those half punch/half hammerfist things at you. If you were outside a nightclub, he'd have grabbed your shirt with one hand and exclusively threw those with the other lol. Having your chin tucked will help your offence a lot more than pulling back. It's like head movement WHILE punching, you know?

I also fight in the Philly Shell kind of style. In the style I train we are more conventionally set, lead hand up and the correct distance from your face to avoid being armlocks, and not too far out to avoid being wrist locked.

Ever time I'm tired, I'll resort back to the philly shell style, and I'll take slaps in the head from the sensei in sparring every time. While it helps me relax, it's defo hard to use your Philly Shell like Sugar Ray Robinson did. Something I'd need to watch myself.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You obviously don't mind taking a punch...*.because you're in your back garden throwing punches* lol.
> 
> *It's like a natural fear mechanisms though*. It's like how one of your mates threw one of those half punch/half hammerfist things at you. If you were outside a nightclub, he'd have grabbed your shirt with one hand and exclusively threw those with the other lol. Having your chin tucked will help your offence a lot more than pulling back. It's like head movement WHILE punching, you know?
> 
> ...


lol at back garden :laugh: and i dont think its fear i simply like to throw jabs and paw with my left so i can load up my my right hand for a big overhand punch. Its just my style so by having that boxing stance i'm able to throw big KO punches with my right so it can be a hail mary punch. Also when i'm in the pocket i always keep my chin tucked for sure thats basic boxing 101 hands up, chin down. I just evolved my boxing to a style that's best suited for me. paw with left, right hand up by my chin loaded up waiting for the big overhand right. Also mate i dont train MMA like you, just backyard boxing lol


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I dont train MMA either. I'm much more compareable to a backgarden fighter than an MMA fighter haha.

It's not like FEAR fear. It's the body pulling your face away. It means you have to be able to switch all your weight to throw the punch which is a hard enough thing to get down.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Like this:











I think it's quite clear nobody in these videos has any sort of formal fight training but that's kind of what makes them so awesome. Honestly, if you guys had any clue what you were doing I dont think they'd be as good.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Killz said:


> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Whoa whoa, what are you saying here?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

These guys wanna throw down with Bad Guy, Clownmouth, Bit T, Fat Chris, Lil Chico and Maxxx.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

Killz said:


> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think my style is more of a wide stance kinda like jds, than irish boxer





















K R Y said:


> These guys wanna throw down with Bad Guy, Clownmouth, Bit T, Fat Chris, Lil Chico and Maxxx.


haha you got jokes mate


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Just playing bud


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

the bad guy 13 said:


> i think my style is more of a wide stance kinda like jds, than irish boxer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look like a min Victor Ortiz and fight like Money Mayweather. should be trying out for TUF


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)




----------

